# My first post... a friend for my sheep Todd?



## bglz42 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, great forum! 

My name is Jim, my wife and I live on 13 acres near Galveston, Texas. We have a fledgling 300-tree peach orchard, a couple of small hay fields, some chickens and a small herd of rescues...

We rescued three goats, two donkeys and a Hampshire wether a couple of years back. They are pets, and are pastured on 4 acres in the back. Very pampered...

We are considering adding one more to the herd, possibly a Hampshire ewe. Will probably be an FFA project after the county show, like my wether, Todd. (My 16 year old god-daughter named him, LOL!) 

I know this sounds silly, but we think Todd needs a friend. Everyone else has a "pack", Todd spends a lot of time by himself. We have located a bred ewe, but are unsure of introducing a pregnant sheep into the herd.

Are there any tips about introducing a new critter into the group? And should we even consider a bred ewe? 

Thanks in advance!

Jim


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 16, 2012)

A bred ewe sounds great!  The only thing I'd caution is to make sure the donkeys are kept separate.  They are notorious for killing lambs.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 16, 2012)

x2


----------



## manybirds (Aug 16, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> A bred ewe sounds great!  The only thing I'd caution is to make sure the donkeys are kept separate.  They are notorious for killing lambs.


, i have 1 hampshire ewe sheep in with my goats and horses and i really want to get her a sheep companion because she always seems so sad sitting off by herself.


----------



## bglz42 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all! Well that rules out the bred ewe... Our crew is pastured together, and a dead lamb would be way too sad to bear!! I'll look for one that is "un-bred", LOL!


----------



## bglz42 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all! Well that rules out the bred ewe... Our crew is pastured together, and a dead lamb would be way too sad to bear!! I'll look for one that is "un-touched", LOL!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 16, 2012)

I would see about getting another wether or a ewe. It doesn't have to be a hampshire...I think any breed would suffice.


----------

